# Whatever It Takes - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A great tune by Lifehouse: a breakdown of how i play this tune......thanks for watching!

guitar - Collings C-10

[video=youtube;YAv-AaAJD4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAv-AaAJD4A[/video]


----------

